# Meet my girls



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

This is Devon Blue (left) and Quark. (went with a cheese theme ;D )









Devon was too cute


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2011)

Awe, Devon has very pretty markings, and your double-rex is gorgeous!


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks much


----------



## Alexc844 (Sep 8, 2008)

Adorable! Love the names


----------



## rattielove (Feb 3, 2011)

ohhhhhhhh so cute i love them both ;D


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

Adorable, I also like the names. Devon is too cute in that second picture. Those are really nice pictures of them.


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

Here are pics of the girls in their new cage.
Pics of the cage can be seen here: http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,26443.0.html

Devon Blue:

















Quark:
























Poor girl has been scratching and has scabby cheeks : (


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

They are so precious


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

So you know, if your other girl turns out to be pregnant, you will need to separate them as rats can fight over babies and get stressed out, sometimes leading to the babies deaths. 

Those scabs mean she has mites or lice, and should be treated asap. Both of your girls will have it since they are living together.


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

smesyna said:


> So you know, if your other girl turns out to be pregnant, you will need to separate them as rats can fight over babies and get stressed out, sometimes leading to the babies deaths.
> 
> Those scabs mean she has mites or lice, and should be treated asap. Both of your girls will have it since they are living together.


Well, I have had both girls for 7 weeks now. I guess I am safe, the blue girl can't pregnant.

I did a search after I posted the pics and read about mites. I will take her to the Vet next week and have her checked out. The Blue girl seems to be fine so far. I cannot see anything so it is not lice.


Thanks for your concern and advice.


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

Whoops, thought you were someone else, sorry.

It is typical for only one to show symptoms with mites, so definitely treat both. Luckily it is very easy to treat, a drop of revolution and you're good.


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

smesyna said:


> Whoops, thought you were someone else, sorry.
> 
> It is typical for only one to show symptoms with mites, so definitely treat both. Luckily it is very easy to treat, a drop of revolution and you're good.


Actually, you may have been thinking of me. My double rex had two pups several weeks ago but unfortunately both died. I was also concerned that the blue girl might be preg. because she was housed with both sexes and varying ages. Luckily that was not the case


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

What an extremely adorable double rex you have there! It really makes me miss one of my rex males, Diesel :3


----------



## Ratilove2 (Mar 15, 2011)

they are darling X3
love the colors and patterns :


----------

